# Lopi Spirit Gas stove value??



## Winter (Dec 14, 2016)

We have a nice little Lopi Spirit Gas stove that was given to us to sell.  we have no idea what it's value is. It was used last with propane. Anyone know what we should price it at?  Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2016)

You might get $500 for it.


----------

